# Fort Pitt Trial



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Any News?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS going to the waterblind

1,2,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,21,30,31,32,33,34,36,37,40,41,42,46,48,50,51,53,54

26 total


SORRY I DON'T HAVE ANY INFO ON THE DERBY EXCEPT THAT THEY FINISHED....I TRIED TO FIND OUT RESULTS BUT NO ONE HAD THEM
________
Christianity Forums


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*derby.q*

derby 
1st Jeff adams #9
2nd Vic R #1
3rd Jeff Adams ?#dog
4th Steve O'Connell #13

Q 1ST
1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22

rain delay


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

AM 
4,5,6,10,12,14,15,18,21,24,25,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,41,42,43,46,48,50

rain delay after 1st


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

4:30PM
Big Thunder Boomers holding things up for a few hours.
Amateur 2nd not started.
Open 4th not started.

Open to 4th (could be 4 of 5)
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 30, 33, 34, 37, 40, 41, 46, 50, 51, 53, 54.

Amateur to 2nd (1/2 of starters lost)
4, 5, 6, 10, 12, 13, 15, 18, 21, 24, 25, 28, 29, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 41, 42, 43, 46, 48, 50.

Can someone check the weather channel or something and tell us if the storms might end anytime soon? 
Near Linesville PA below Erie 

Thanks.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Breck said:


> 4:30PM
> Big Thunder Boomers holding things up for a few hours.
> Amateur 2nd not started.
> Open 4th not started.
> ...


Breck,

It looks like you might get a short break, but there are a bunch more storms heading in your direction traveling from southwest to northeast on the radar loop.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Breck said:


> 4:30PM
> Big Thunder Boomers holding things up for a few hours.
> Amateur 2nd not started.
> Open 4th not started.
> ...


GO ELSIE!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Jeff
Every 5 minutes another storm comes over and dumps buckets, 5 minute lull, repeat. Serious lightning too.
Looks like we'll all be feeding and airing early instead of running this evening.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

GO MEGAN!!!!

Paula :wink:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Storms let up.
Ran another water blind in Open.
Open to 5th series.
1, 2, 6, 7, 9, 11, 30, 33, 34, 40, 46, 50, 51, 53, 54.

Amateur to 3rd
4, 5, 6, 12, 13, 18, 21, 24, 25, 28, 29, 34, 36, 37, 41, 42, 46, 48.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OH BRECK YOU ARE GOOD!! YOU BEAT ME , YOU ARE FAST ON THE DRAW!! THANKS FOR SAVING ME ALL THE TYPING.



KRISTIE, THANKS FOR THE "GO ELSIE" WE WERE PRETTY PROUD OF THAT 3YEAR OLD!! BUT THAT WATERBLIND WAS JUST TO MUCH FOR OUR YOUNG DOG...AT LEAST FOR HER ANYWAY...BUT SURE WAS NICE TO SEE HER GET THERE!!!
________
Xv1100


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry Brenda
I like it better when you post the call backs and results since you usually put the dog and handler names. 
I can't cut and paste easily from a blackberry so I just list the #'s.

Hope the weather is better tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUAL RESULTS

1ST - # 2 MAVERICK O/H LOU VREELAND
2ND - #3 LINCOLN H/ ALAN PLEASANT O/NANCY & BRUCE CAMPBELL
3RD - #15 STONEY H/ ALAN PLEASANT O/MICHAEL CROW & JERRY DAY
4TH - #11 PIPPIN O/H DAVE OPSETH
RJ - # 17 CHIP O/H LARRY MUNDY
JAMS- 10,9


OPEN RESULTS (OPEN WAS 5 SERIES)


1ST - #7 WINDY H/ KEN NEIL O/ KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE (QUAL NAT'L OPEN)
2ND - #33 DOC H/ ALAN PLEASANT O/JOHN & ANNE MARSHALL
3RD - #6 TICKER H/ AL ARTHUR O/WG & R. BURKE EARLEY
4TH - #4 BJ H/AL ARTHUR O/ TIM GENTRY
RJ - # 40 DARLA O/H BRECK CAMPBELL
JAMS - 50,30,9,1,2



AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST -#41 TOOT H/ KATE SIMONDS O/MARSHALL & KATE SIMONDS
2ND -#5 BULL O/H STEVE O'CONNELL
3RD - #28 DASH H JEFF LYONS O/MADELYN YELTON & JEFF LYONS
4TH -#24 STOMPER O/H STEVE PETER
RJ - #12 LUCKY H/ KATE SIMONDS O/MARSHALL & KATE SIMONDS
JAMS - 48,42,37,21,13,4 

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!
________
Vaporizer pipe


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: OPEN , AMATEUR AND QUAL RESULTS*



Brenda said:


> QUAL RESULTS
> 
> 1ST - # 2 MAVERICK O/H LOU VREELAND
> 2ND - #3 LINCOLN H/ ALAN PLEASANT O/NANCY & BRUCE CAMPBELL
> ...


YAHOOOO To Ken Brenda and Windy!!! That is GREAT!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Congratulations Ken, Brenda, & Windy_!!! _Congrats to Molly, too_!! Way to go!!! 

Paul & Jenn


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CONGRATS ON TRIAL*

WOW, WHAT A TRIAL, AND MY DOGS DIDN'T EVEN GO!
CONGRATS TO LOU WITH MY DOGS PUPPY MAVERICK, LOOKS LIKE HE'LL HAVE TO MOVE UP NOW! AWESOME.
 
CONGRATS TO KEN AND BRENDA...LOOKING GOOD! 8) 

AND THANK YOU TO ALAN AND GWEN AND ERIC FOR THE MOST WONDERFUL MOOD YOU PUT NANCY IN LAST NIGHT.   

GREAT TRIAL.
JEN WALLACE


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who worked hard to put on the Fort Pitt trial and got 'er done.
Great job Mick Presco, Pat Martin, John Lash, John Ackerman, Larry, Sue, Tosadori's, Jim Liviskie and everyone who worked so hard.
The bird boy crew you lined up were a great bunch of kids too.

Special thank you to the Judges for you time and consideration. 
And thanks to Ron Briggs for stepping up to judge the Open. Ron filled in for Carl Botese who was called away at the last moment.

Way to go Ken & Brenda on getting Wendy qualified for the National!

Congratulations to Kate Simonds, Steve O'Connel, Jeff Lyons and Steve Peter on your Amateur placements!


----------

